# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Βοήθεια για σύνδεση με Αθήνα....

## petzi

Φίλοι του wirless στο Ηράκλειο,
αναζητώ εθελοντή που θα βοηθήσει συνάδελφό μου χρησιμοποιώντας οποιαδήποτε video-phone εφαρμογή να απευθύνει σύντομο χαιρετισμό μέσω Internet σε Ημερίδα του ΣΚΛΕ στις 17 ΜΑρτίου το πρωϊ. 
Την ημερίδα υποστηρίζει το AWMN (πληροφορίες http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....373&highlight= )
Στον όρο "βοήθεια" περιλαμβάνεται η εξασφάλιση γρήγορου Internet, εφαρμογή, webcam (όλα δηλαδή) και νομίζω ότι ο χώρος κάποιας Σχολής που έχει πρόσβαση κάποιος από την Κοινότητά σας είναι ο ιδανικός.

Εάν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος να βοηθήσει, παρακαλώ να στείλει pm για λεπτομέρειες.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

